# subwoofer cable to rca connection



## Guest

Hi all, I have just ordered a new yamaha av amp to replace my old panasonic unit, and have just noticed that the connection for the subwoofer is no longer the +/- 2 cable method as all of the other speakers, but the single rca connection. Is there a conversion kit available to link the subwoofer to the rca connection. Any help appreciated


----------



## Otto

Hi there,

There are generally two types of connections used for subs: speaker-level and line-level. It sounds like you have been using speaker-level, but your new receiver also offers a line-level sub output.

If you want to continue using it they way you have been, you will need to connect your existing sub cabling to a speaker output on your receiver. If your new receiver has only one pair of L/R front speaker-level outputs, I think you should be able to get away with connecting the sub and main speakers in parallel (the sub input should have a high impedance, low current input, so it shouldn't change the behavior of the mains). 

Now, it would be better to send that single RCA signal to your sub using a regular patch cord. Does your sub have an RCA input? Most do, unless perhaps they are from an HTIB or really old or Bose. It would be preferred to connect this way so that your receiver can apply its bass management to the sub signal. 

If you can, let us know the makes and models of your receiver and sub, and perhaps we can find more information online. 

Good luck!


----------



## salvasol

paulscooby789 said:


> ... just noticed that the connection for the subwoofer is no longer the +/- 2 cable method as all of the other speakers, but the single rca connection. Is there a conversion kit available to link the subwoofer to the rca connection. Any help appreciated


Like Otto said, use the front speakers terminals to connect your sub and then connect the speakers from your sub (that's what Otto suggested).

You will need to set your front speakers as large (or full range), then your sub crossover will send the higher frequencies to speakers and play the lower frequencies.

I agree that if you can post the brand and model of your speakers and equipment we can double check our suggestions :yes:.


----------



## Guest

Your right,
I think the sub is a little old, but works fine. I bought the new amp because my Panasonic unit had no optical inputs, I have a ps3 and skyhd so needed the optical inputs for 5.1. I didn't want to spend too much so i have kept the same speakers for the moment. I think I have possibly resolved the problem, I have purchased a "y" rca connector and connected my sub to 2 rca males, looking at most web sites this should be ok. I havn't received my amp yet so don't know for sure, thanks for the reply

Paul:heehee:


----------



## salvasol

paulscooby789 said:


> ... I have purchased a "y" rca connector and connected my sub to 2 rca males, looking at most web sites this should be ok. I havn't received my amp yet so don't know for sure, thanks for the reply
> 
> Paul:heehee:


In other words ... you attached the RCA to speaker wire, Right???


----------



## Guest

Yes


----------



## salvasol

You'll be fine ...:T

Do you have a powered (active) or passive subwoofer??? ...remember that using the pre-out will just send the signal, the sub needs to have his own amplifier ...:yes:


----------



## Guest

The sub has no power supply, only the speaker wire


----------



## salvasol

paulscooby789 said:


> The sub has no power supply, only the speaker wire


So is a passive sub ...sorry but you will need to use the speaker terminals connection, the pre-out (RCA) is used when the sub has his own amp (powered).:yes:


----------



## Otto

salvasol said:


> Like Otto said, use the front speakers terminals to connect your sub and then connect the speakers from your sub (that's what Otto suggested).


Well, that wasn't quite what I suggested, but that would also work, assuming that the sub is setup to have a high pass and speaker level _outputs_ for the mains. 

I was just saying to connect in parallel from the main speaker outputs. I believe that the sub will have a high enough input impedance as to not affect the speakers' impedance, and to have no effect on the speaker-level signal from the main speakers' point of view. 

If the sub doesn't have a high pass filter and a main speaker output, it's still possible to blend the sub and the mains in using the sub's low pass filter and paying attention to the main speakers' natural low-end roll off. That's how I used to do it before receivers and preamps had bass managment built in. 



> I think I have possibly resolved the problem, I have purchased a "y" rca connector and connected my sub to 2 rca males, looking at most web sites this should be ok. I havn't received my amp yet so don't know for sure, thanks for the reply


If you're doing what I think you're doing, I'm not so sure it will work. I don't think that there will be any harm (unless you wired it wrong), but the signal that will be provided from the RCA output on your receiver will be much lower than what the sub is expecting from a speaker-level signal. It will probably work to some degree, but I think the output will be very, very low. 

Post some pics of the back of your sub and post the model of your new receiver.

Thanks!


----------



## Spock

Hey guys,

I'm having the same exact issue, and I just can't seem to understand the correct answer for my specific situation.

I just purchased the Sony STR-DH820 receiver:


















And I am using a subwoofer I already owned, Yamaha SW-P3600.










Is there any way I can connect these with each other without busting the bank?


----------



## Spock

Sony STR-DH820 receiver:



















Yamaha SW-P3600










Oh well, they are not showing, I can email them if you give me your email address.


----------



## Spock

Sony STR-DH820 receiver:


















And I am using a subwoofer I already owned, Yamaha SW-P3600.


----------



## mechman

It can take an hour or two after your fifth post for your privileges to take effect.


----------



## Spock

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Spock

Well, I fixed the problem.

I purchased a new subwoofer.


----------

